# Text auf einer Kugel in GIMP 2.0.2



## DJTrancelight (7. Juli 2004)

Hallo alle,

falls ich hier falsch bin - sorry. Ich möchte in GIMP praktisch eine 3D Kugel beschriften, weiß leider nicht wie ich das machen soll. In Photoshop gibt es ja den Filter Wölben, wo ich dann auch den Text aufblasen kann, aber in GIMP such ich den Filter vergebens. 

Mit Ebene Perspekitve verzerren habe ich den Text ein wenig krümmen können, aber das Ergebnis ist unbefriedigend. Könnt ihr mir sagen, wie ich das in GIMP anstellen kann an oder ob das überhaupt mit den Filtern von GIMP geht?

Ich danke euch für eure Antworten. 

PS: Das ist für einen Freund der kein PS hat.


----------



## DJTrancelight (10. Juli 2004)

habs selber gefunden. Dazu gibt es in Gimp den Iwarp-Filter. Damit läßt sich der Text aufblasen, wegzoomen etc.

Trotzdem Danke fürs lesen!

Bye
DJ Trancelight


----------

